# My New Green Laser



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to share with you all my new toy! Here are the specs:

Brand: Optotronics
Model: RPL-425
Wavelength: 532nm
Beam Diameter: 1.47mm (measured ~25mm from aperture)
Divergence: 0.905 mrad (full angle measured 30' from aperture)
Beam Roundness: >93%
Peak Output: 511 mW
Average Output: 442 mW













Looks like a lightsabre in this shot (a 3x beam expander is attached):






Here's an indoor shot in broad daylight.....beam is VERY visible. At night, the beam can easily hit the clouds and beyond with the beam expander. No nighttime pics at the moment...sorry!







Enjoy!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## jch79 (Jul 1, 2009)

DONALD! :wave:

Cool new toy... I rarely visit the laser forums, but saw a familiar name on the main CPF page, so thought I'd check it out. 

Your photography skills are some of the best on CPF - I've always said that you could take a picture of a $1 gas station light and make it look like something I need to buy ASAP! :laughing:

Where did you get this sucker from?

 john


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 1, 2009)

:laughing: Thanks, John. You make me blush, but my pics aren't much different than others....its just different lighting I suppose.... Good to hear from you!

I visit CPF every now and then....but not nearly enough. I'm glad to see you are still very active here. I'm into other things now (lasers included), which unfortunately, can be just as expensive as flashlights...

This particular laser I bought directly from Optotronics, a US based company. These guys are exceptional and one of the best run companies on the Internet. And their lasers are always over-spec, so you are guaranteed a top performing product. If you are ever in the market, I would highly recommend these guys...

Take care, John. Talk to you later!

Donald





jch79 said:


> DONALD! :wave:
> 
> Cool new toy... I rarely visit the laser forums, but saw a familiar name on the main CPF page, so thought I'd check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## jch79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hooo dawgy, I just looked those lasers up - that's some serious photon action! oo:

So can we see a nighttime shot? 

 john


----------



## tdurand (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that Call Of Duty back there?

Nice to see you posting again Donald BTW
Excellent photos as always.

I'd like to see shots with and without the beam expander dealio.

T


----------



## worldedit (Jul 2, 2009)

How does a beam expander work?


----------



## jch79 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyler,
AFAIK, Donald's first picture is of the laser w/o the beam expander... the second picture is it with the Melles Griot beam expander. I think? :shrug:
:wave: john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice toy!!!

Good to see a post from the Wavey...Hope all is well


----------



## tdurand (Jul 2, 2009)

jch79 said:


> Tyler,
> AFAIK, Donald's first picture is of the laser w/o the beam expander... the second picture is it with the Melles Griot beam expander. I think? :shrug:
> :wave: john


 

Oh yeah. I see that, I should clarify, I meant comparitive *beamshots *with and without the expander. So I can justify getting one for myself. 

If anyone can capture the difference using photographic skills, it's gotta be Donald.

T


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahhh.....I see that you all caught a glimpse of my MAN-ROOM. 

Yes, indeeed....that is Call of Duty for my PS3.

I'll see what I can do on the beamshots. I wanted to do a nighttime shot into the clouds overhead, but it has been raining the past few days. Also, setting up the shot represents a few challenges. Although I have a wide-angle lens, I still have to step back a few dozen yards to take the shot in so that you can see the entire beam from the aperture to the spot on the clouds. Also want to take a nice long exposure and draw out my name on the clouds .....that would be coool! :thumbsup:

A shot like this may require the laser be activated for a few minutes. This is not a problem for the laser because it has a near 100% duty cycle. The problem lies with the planes flying above.....I have to be extra careful that the skies are clear of aircraft....which does not afford me much time for a good shot, as there are two airports within 30 miles from me. Also, I don't want to draw too much attention from the local police. Although I won't be breaking any laws, they would definitely be curious as the beam is extremely visible and can be a distraction for motorists in the city.

So, in short, unlike flashlights, lasers require extra precautions when handling and getting beamshots. But I'll do my best!!! Just wish the weather would cooperate!

Donald

EDIT: see post #13 below. I won't be doing outdoor beamshots due to forum rules... 




tdurand said:


> Is that Call Of Duty back there?
> 
> Nice to see you posting again Donald BTW
> Excellent photos as always.
> ...


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 2, 2009)

worldedit said:


> How does a beam expander work?



The beam expander is an optic that modifies the laser beam properties. As the name implies, it expands the beam's diameter. The drawback is that the beam is thicker.....so for my laser, the beam starts off at 1.47mm diameter at the aperture, but increases to a little more than 4mm with the beam expander. The widening of the beam's diameter is a necessary consequence in order to reduce the beam's divergence (measures how big the beam diameter grows over distance.....as you know, all laser beams are cone shaped). In my case, my beam expander cuts my laser's divergence by a third. So, without the beam expander, the divergence is 0.905 mrad....but with the expander, the divergence shrinks to 0.3 mrad. The net effect is, the range of my laser is increased by 300%. So, although my beam is 4mm wide at aperture, it stays around 4mm at very large distances, whereas without the beam expander, the beam would be significantly wider at the same large distances (despite being very thin at aperture). I hope this makes sense...... :shrug:

The beam expander is also focusable, so that I can focus the beam to a tiny point at say 20 feet away and thus enhance the "burning power" if you will. I can pop dark balloons at 50 yards away with my laser....quite easily.

Another drawback, albeit minor, is that transmittance of the expander's optic is about 96%, so I lose a little bit of power (my 442 mW become 420 mW), but you won't be able to tell the difference.

I hope this explains everything. There are many expanders out there that would expand the beam 3x, 10x, 20x and even 30x. I'm looking to buy a 20x expander at the moment..... :devil: :shakehead 

Donald


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 2, 2009)

:wave: Hi Scott!

Good to hear from you!


:thumbsup: Donald






TranquillityBase said:


> Nice toy!!!
> 
> Good to see a post from the Wavey...Hope all is well


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry, guys.....

I just re-read the forum rules and I am not allowed to post pictures of beam shots outdoors as my laser is slightly above the threshold of 5 mW. So I won't be doing it.

However, I am going to do some comparison shots INDOORS, which is allowed. I do have another green laser from Optotronics that is 154 mW that I can throw in the comparison photos. I also have a 125 mW blu-ray laser and a 250 mW red laser I might as well toss in there as well. Should make for an interesting shootout.....

I'll see if I can make the time. Got little kids running around the house.... so it won't be easy to safely do this. Might have to put a lock on my MAN-ROOM door before doing this......been thinking about a lock for a while now... 

Donald


----------



## comozo (Jul 2, 2009)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Sorry, guys.....
> 
> I just re-read the forum rules and I am not allowed to post pictures of beam shots outdoors as my laser is slightly above the threshold of 5 mW. So I won't be doing it.
> 
> ...



There are a mulitude of laser beam photos showing the beam indoors. Frankly they all look the same and are as interesting as a balloon pop. It you want to impress upon us the impressivness of this new toy then you must do it outside on distant objects. Only then will we truely learn to appreciate the magnificents of this new toy. 
I beleive you've already posted on that other laser forum. There they do allow outside photos. Distances should be included. 
Perhaps it wasn't you after all. 
You can find the other 500mw green laser at Laser Pointer Forums with outside beam shots under the category Reviews


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn, i was waiting for some outdoor shots


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll figure something out, guys and let you know.....


----------



## jch79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Donald, just find an abandoned warehouse! :laughing:


----------



## comozo (Jul 3, 2009)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I'll figure something out, guys and let you know.....




Here's what I had in mind for how you should demonstrate this laser with and with out using the expander 
Here's a demonstration of the Deft led flashlight. Showing its throw capabilties
I believe is against policy to post forum links, but you can find it using this link
http://www.google.com/search?client...l=en&q=deft+led+flashlight&btnG=Google+Search

Or by a Google keyword search Deft led flashlight or specifically using
The longest throwing LED flashlight in the world (part 2)


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations Wave Particle!!!! :twothumbs

Imo, that is the nicest set-up that anyone could possibly own in the world of portable greenies. I do respect the Laserglow's larger model with active cooling but frankly I think it's overkill unless you're doing experiements in a classroom setting. I prefer the size, battery type, and overall value of Jack's lasers much more. I'm a little jealous...lol, but props to you man! That's so cool.


----------



## karlo (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow this is really awesome I like the green point light. Very nice one! Is that a laser that burn?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes.... definitely burns.


----------



## frank13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Can it burn a cigarette in a few seconds? To this high-output one, It just seems a piece of cake.:devil:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 8, 2009)

frank13 said:


> Can it burn a cigarette in a few seconds? To this high-output one, It just seems a piece of cake.:devil:


 

I don't smoke, so I don't know for sure. I believe it can do so.... :shrug:

Here's what I burned so far with this laser:

1) Myself
2) Balloons (pops easily and instantly.....even at 50 foot distance without expander)
3) Firework fuses (needs to be up close....maybe 2 to 3 feet away)
4) Matches (lights instantly.... even at 50 foot distance...no markers needed)
5) Black CD case (burns right through plastic in like 10 seconds)
6) Cardboard (scorches it, but haven't spent the time to let it burn through)
7) Newspaper (instant burn-through....but not a firestarter)
8) Burned my name on my underwear (you never know....)
9) Burned initials on my stapler at the office (doesn't get stolen anymore... :thumbsup: )
10) Piece of black plastic submerged in water (wanted to see if the beam still had burning power on something submerged). Happy to report that it does.

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## jch79 (Jul 8, 2009)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> 9) Burned initials on my stapler at the office (doesn't get stolen anymore... :thumbsup: )



I can just picture Donald now...







(and it's NOT ok if you don't get this reference!)

:nana: john


----------



## LawLight (Jul 8, 2009)

"I can just picture Donald now..."







A truly CLASSIC movie...

LawLight


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2009)

jch79 said:


> I can just picture Donald now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hilarious jch79, 

That's especially funny to me since I worked with a guy who had both a similar appearance and disposition. Not to the same extreme but there was enough likeness the some of the guys gave him a hard time about it.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 8, 2009)

"........and I used to sit by the window where i could see the squirrels and they were married but then lumbergh moved me to this cubicle and but I still have my stapler, it's a swingline, I use the swingline because it doesn't bind up as much as the boston and the swingline staples don't bind up as much and I was told that I could listen to my music at a reasonable volume from 9 to 11, if stacy can listen to her headphones while she's colating I don't see why I should have to turn down my radio when I'm playing it at a reasonable volume from 9 to 11 ..........."


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm quite defensive with my stapler at work....
....oddly enough, it's red....just like in that movie (which I loved, by the way).


I work in a company that makes billions a year....yet for some reason, there aren't enough staplers to go around....

So I went out and bought my own stapler and made sure it was RED....so that I can readily identify it to be mine (company staplers are black). You know what? It still gets taken!!! But now I have my initials burned in at the bottom (with the words "Remove and Lose Genitals"). And it works.....so far it has not been taken since.

Now you gone and done it, John. After work, I'm going out to the local video store and rent Office Space....

_"Now Milton, don't be greedy, let's pass it along and make sure everyone gets a piece."_

I felt really, really bad for Milton after that point.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL... Donald, Office Space is a movie you should _own_, not rent! Heck, I think we have two copies! :laughing:
Glad you like your red *engraved* stapler. 
:wave: john


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 9, 2009)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Now you gone and done it, John. After work, I'm going out to the local video store and rent Office Space....
> 
> _"Now Milton, don't be greedy, let's pass it along and make sure everyone gets a piece."_
> 
> ...



Hah, we have that movie AT WORK!!!

And yes, if I were Milton, I'd have burned down the building for not giving me a piece of cake. He showed good self-control :laughing:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the dorky protective glasses you have to wear for the different color lasers. This guy worries me.


----------



## jhosaki (Jul 20, 2009)

No word of a lie: On my desk I have a red Swingline stapler. It never gets any less funny.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

haha he looks like a teacher in my school. he has the same glasses and hair due. he doesnt have a mustache, but he doesnt need one


----------

